# Tour in Heidelberg am Mittwoch, 14.03.



## Geisterfahrer (10. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Veloziraptor und ich planen für kommenden Mittwoch nachmittag eine kleine Tour in Heidelberg.
Wir kommen beide mit CC-Hardtails, also wird es vom technischen Anspruch her nicht all zu wild. Von der Strecke her - vielleicht einmal Stuhl, einmal Stein.

Eventuell hat noch der eine oder andere Lust, sich anzuschließen. Bax? Kraichgauer? Micro?

Falls viele mitfahren wollen, der Termin aber nicht paßt - es gibt ja nicht nur faule Studenten wie uns, können wir auch *kommenden Sonntag* eine Tour starten.

Gruß,       Geisterfahrer


----------



## Levty (10. März 2007)

Hmhmhm... ich könnte ja mein HT abstauben. Aber ich denke ich lasse es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. März 2007)

Das machst Du eh nur wieder kaputt.


----------



## Levty (10. März 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das machst Du eh nur wieder kaputt.


 Mag sein.
Ich warte erstmal auf mein neues Rotwild ;D Dann wird der Odenwald auf den Kompf gestellt!


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. März 2007)

Ja, wie der Geisterfahrer schon gesagt hat: Schwerpunkt liegt auf hoch und das mit Genuß.


----------



## kraichgauer (11. März 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Veloziraptor und ich planen für kommenden *Mittwoch nachmittag *eine kleine Tour in Heidelberg.
> Eventuell hat noch der eine oder andere Lust, sich anzuschließen. Bax? Kraichgauer? Micro?
> ...


 
Wäre eher fürs Wochenende!
Unter der Woche müssen anständige Leute arbeiten gehn um euch 
"faulen Studenten"  das Studium zu ermöglichen. Duck und weg.......


----------



## Bax (11. März 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Eventuell hat noch der eine oder andere Lust, sich anzuschließen. Bax? Kraichgauer? Micro?



Liebend gerne! Leider habe ich aber seit letzen Mittwoch mit einer fetten Infektion zu kämpfen und bin absolut nicht einsatzfähig.

Wegen meiner Stimme habe ich schon überlegt, auf Country-Sänger umzusatteln: "I was bohooorn under a waaaandrin' staaaaaaaarrrr...'  Dagegen klingen Lee Marvin und Tom Waits wie die Chorknaben.


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. März 2007)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Wäre eher fürs Wochenende!
> Unter der Woche müssen anständige Leute arbeiten gehn um euch
> "faulen Studenten"  das Studium zu ermöglichen. Duck und weg.......



Ja, leider braucht Deutschland immer mehr perfekt ausgebildete Studenten, die später dann einmal als Spitzenverdiener ihr ganzen Verdienst für die Rentner abdrücken, die sich jetzt schon wegen einer ömmlichen 40 h Woche beschweren!

A propos. Am Wochenende ging auch. Da aber nur Sonntag, oder Michael?


----------



## Bax (11. März 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ja, leider braucht Deutschland immer mehr perfekt ausgebildete Studenten, die später dann einmal als Spitzenverdiener ihr ganzen Verdienst für die Rentner abdrücken, die sich jetzt schon wegen einer ömmlichen 40 h Woche beschweren!
> 
> A propos. Am Wochenende ging auch. Da aber nur Sonntag, oder Michael?



Jens, keine Panik! Rentner? Wenn das so weiter geht, sind das in ein paar Jahren nur noch eine Handvoll über Neunzigjährige. Der Rest muss dann immer noch arbeiten. Also immer schön biken und fit bleiben...


----------



## sharky (11. März 2007)

so nen termin können auch nur studenten ansetzen  

euch sollte man den bafög-anteil an meinem steueraufkommen kürzen 


nächsten sonntag ist katzenbuckeltour angesagt!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. März 2007)

Also, ich fasse mal zusammen:

Nächsten Sonntag ist Katzenbuckeltour, bei der schon einige zugesagt haben, auch aus dem Schwäbischen. Es wäre unsinnig, da dann eine "Gegenveranstaltung" abzuhalten.

Folglich würde ich sagen, wir fahren doch Mittwoch. Sag mal eine Zeit, die dir paßt. 
Sonntag kannst du ja ebenfalls nach Neckarelz kommen, wenn du Lust hast.

Gruß,      Geisterfahrer

@Bax: Gute Besserung!

@Fisch: Klimakiller Klappe halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (12. März 2007)

hey
also ich könnte frühestens um. 14.30uhr in hd sein, wenn euch das reicht fahre ich mit.


----------



## sharky (12. März 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @Fisch: Klimakiller Klappe halten!



tssss, und das von einem der irgend wann mal aus repräsentationsgründen einen riesen schlitten statt einem dem bedarf gerechten kleinwagen kaufen will


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. März 2007)

Ja cool. Fahren wir mal mit dem Dominik. Aber Dominik: Langsam. Wir müssen alle gut 2 kg mehr Fahrrad als Du hochschleppen 

14:30 am Spaghetti Turm???


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. März 2007)

Paßt mir. Aber bitte nochmal für die nicht-mehr-Heidelberger: Was ist denn mit dem Spaghettiturm gemeint?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (12. März 2007)

ja würde mich auch interressieren


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. März 2007)

Das ist der "komische" Brunnen am Bismarckplatz. Zwischen Polizei und Haltestelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. März 2007)

Nudelsäule.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (13. März 2007)

ist das am busbahnhof?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. März 2007)

Ach so, das Ding!

Ja, das ist am Ausgang der Fußgängerzone, da wo die ganzen Busse und Straßenbahnen abfahren.

14.30 ebenda. 

Ramen!


----------



## dox (13. März 2007)

Mal sehen, vielleicht bin ich am Wochenende auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## sharky (13. März 2007)

dox schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht bin ich am Wochenende auch mal wieder dabei.



am sonntag ist katzenbuckelrunde, nicht heidelberg! und ja, schwing dich mal wieder aufs bike, fauler sack


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. März 2007)

Hier noch der Link: Klick


----------



## sharky (13. März 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hier noch der Link: Klick



machs doch gleich richtig


----------



## dominik-deluxe (13. März 2007)

aber am mittwoch um 14.30 uhr am busbahnhof geht klar, oder

wer kommt denn alles?
lef wie schauts aus?


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. März 2007)

Ich bin morgen 14:30 am Bissi (Bismarkplatz  ).

Außer Michael und mir hat sich noch keiner gemeldet. Ich will noch paar anderen semesterferiengeplagte Studenten motivieren. Aber die sind eigentlich sogar zum Bike zu faul - so genug Klischees erfüllt


----------



## Levty (13. März 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> wer kommt denn alles?
> lef wie schauts aus?


Dicke Chemie Kalusur am Donnerstag und hab keine Räder unter 15kg . Wird mir leider kein Spaß machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (13. März 2007)

schade ! 

für morgen hab ich den Fred hier zu spät gesehen sonst hätte ich es einplanen können, jetzt würde mir mein Pap´s in den Hintern treten würd ich ihm meine Hilfe morgen entziehen. Schade 

Für Sonntag klappt es auch net. Da tue ich mal was für meine Kultur und geh nach Ffm ins Naturkunde Museum, mit meinem Patenkind. Was ein Kino-Film nicht alles bewirkt.

Aber ich verspreche Besserung und werde veruchen dieses Jahr mehr als nur einmal ne Tour mit zufahren ! Oder selbst anzubieten !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. März 2007)

Das Senckenbergmuseum ist toll. Auch wenn ich mir das eher bei miesem Wetter anschauen würde, wünsche ich Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (13. März 2007)

also die chemie klausur ist ja wohl ne ausrede, weil du ganz einfach angst hasst. komm doch mit nem rad über 15kg, macht mir nichts ich warte dann halt berauf *und berab* einfach auf dich, mir macht es ja nichts aus, wie schauts mit dir aus jens? oder hasst bdu michi es etwa so eilig, dass der arme lev nicht mit kann?


----------



## Levty (13. März 2007)

...du kannst mich nicht provozieren  Morgen bekomme ich meinen neuen Rahmen


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. März 2007)

Was wird es denn?

Rotwild R.E.D.???


----------



## dominik-deluxe (14. März 2007)

wahrscheinlich ein voll stahl rahmen mit 400mm federweg und 20cm oberrohr.


nee, nee, wollte dich doch auch garnicht provozieren, nur etwas anstacheln, dass du dich auch mal wieder bewegst.

brauchst ja keine angst zu haben, wir tun dir alle nichts.


----------



## Levty (14. März 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Was wird es denn?
> 
> Rotwild R.E.D.???


Jap 

@ Dominik: Keine Angst, ich bewege mich schon fast zu viel


----------



## dominik-deluxe (14. März 2007)

also war agnz lustig heute, allerdings etwas zu lange für meinen geschmack, bin im endeffekt auf 4,5h fahrzeit gekommen


----------



## Levty (14. März 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Was wird es denn?
> 
> Rotwild R.E.D.???



Jetzt mit Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (15. März 2007)

Da schau doch mal einer guck!


----------

